# Cap + rotor + wires + plugs = MIL?



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

OK so i just changed my cap, rotor, wires, and plugs. After all that my MIL came on but the car seems to be running fine. I used NGK wires and NGK BKR5EGP plugs. The wires and cap are numbered so its kinda hard to mess that up.. The only think i can guess is its the o2 sensor. The old plugs (also NGK) were so badly worn the center electrode was almost gone! The gap was about 2.2 mill!! Its my understanding it should be half that just 1.1. The new plugs on the box it says do not gap them becomes the center electrode is so breakable so i left them as is..


ANYWAY I'm about to read the cods so ill bbl and post that info.

BTW its a 95 GXE 5 speed with 194,000 mi.

Almost forgot after about 60 mi highway miles w/new parts i got back into town and it stalled and would not start until about an hour later but then started and ran fine for another 60+ mi.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok now the car hardly starts is not drivable and sounds horibal if i give it any gass also im getting 1 long and one short flash?


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Nevermind my posts its oil in the dist.now all i need to know is where i can find the little o-ring in the bottom of the damn thing. or if i just get a diff. dist. should i grab one from a junker at a salvage yard or get a reman.?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The seal inside the distributor is non-serviceable. You need to get a replacement...be it reman. or used is your choice.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

ok what if u were firing on 3 cyclnders replaced your plugs and wires with napa parts and plugs were nkg. fired new plugs off cyclnder 1-2-4 3 not firing completly clean. replaced nkg with dual tip boshe not even stating after replaing with nkg barely started. wtf.dont knwo wat to do replaced distributor and rotor and still nothing. idk whats wrong help!!! need it as daily driver need it fixed asap


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I would start by putting the NGK spark plugs back in (Nissans don't like Bosch platinums!) and the correct firing order is 1-3-4-2.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> Well, I would start by putting the NGK spark plugs back in (Nissans don't like Bosch platinums!) and the correct firing order is 1-3-4-2.


 In addition to that I'm assuming you checked for oil as i had? if not you need to remove the cap (part with wires going to the plugs) rotor then the black plastic cover. It should just pull off.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

no i ment that cyclenders 1-2-4 when with the nkgs were in fired but burned the nkg's and in cyclender 3 it was the only plug that came out clean. then changed cap and rotor tryed again nothing would not start tryed with boshe nothing. but when looking at hte old plugs (boshe) cyclender 3 burned wicked bad the plug was blacker then 1,2,4 all iknow is that if i cant get it running im gonna have to take a second option which is tow it to a shop and i dont want to and its a new cap and rotor


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's black, it's "fouled," not burnt...meaning the fuel was not burning like it should. The plugs can be cleaned up and should have been cleaned after you fixed the distributor problem. Then, the timing should have been checked. Another problem that comes to mind that may be worth checking into is the intake gasket. It was fairly common for them to deteriorate with age and leak, causing unmetered air into the engine. This can be checked by spraying carb cleaner in the area where the intake meets the cylinder head and seeing if there is a change in RPM while you spray.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

no i found out the problem called a buddy who works for nissan/honda he come over put the motor to top dead center checked the order then checked out cyclender 3 and found that it was not getting fuel from the injector. on the bright side it has a tune up and a new injector coming


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KDragon said:


> Nevermind my posts its oil in the dist.now all i need to know is where i can find the little o-ring in the bottom of the damn thing. or if i just get a diff. dist. should i grab one from a junker at a salvage yard or get a reman.?



I would replace the distribtor, however, do a search on this someone came up with a very good illustration on dissasemblying a distributor and replacing the oil ring only


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> I would replace the distribtor, however, do a search on this someone came up with a very good illustration on dissasemblying a distributor and replacing the oil ring only


YEa i broke down towed it to a mechanic and found out that my brillent father decided to turn the rotor while still on the distributor 180 degres so i had to get a new distributor


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Your father tinkering with your car is not a reason to purchase a new dist. Did your mechanica tell you the dist was bad?


----------



## Stockwell (Apr 14, 2007)

LONDONDERRY said:


> I would replace the distribtor, however, do a search on this someone came up with a very good illustration on dissasemblying a distributor and replacing the oil ring only


Londonberry:
"I would replace the distribtor, however, do a search on this someone came up with a very good illustration on dissasemblying a distributor and replacing the oil ring only".
(I am interested if you have the website or thread to the instructions for dissassembling
a distributor?)

I own a 96 Nissan Altima. My problem is oil leaking thru the distributor. Leaks about 2 thimbles in 2 days during short drives around town.
. had used distributor installed - same problem.
. Auto Zone person said that if PCV Valve is stopped up, could cause pressure in crankcase and force oil out thru dist. - replaced PCV Valve - no help.
I am wondering if I have an O-Ring problem as you suggest?
Do you have any advice. Any help is greatly appreciated.
I don't do my own Nissan repairs. And not very knowledgeable.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Simple, replace the distributor, the rebuilt one is no good. The Autozone person is correct. I never replaced PCV because its difficult to get to.


Frank


----------



## Stockwell (Apr 14, 2007)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Simple, replace the distributor, the rebuilt one is no good. The Autozone person is correct. I never replaced PCV because its difficult to get to.
> 
> 
> Frank


Frank: Thanks! You and crisdorf and the forum have been a great help!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Did you get it all sorted out?


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

The seal IS a replacement ITEM. I do not know the poart number off hand but it is somewhere here in this forum. The O-ring is the one that needs to be replaced. It encircles the cover ......only about $3.50. Don't replace the dist if you don;t have to. My '95 Altima was given to me with 198K miles on it becuase the people didn't want to pay $600 to have the dist. replaced. I fixed it in 20 minutes.....no problems since and I have put another 20k on it!!!


----------

